# Making a reverse seat stem 7



## John (Feb 28, 2014)

This is the reverse facing seat stem post


----------



## bricycle (Feb 28, 2014)

Awesome as per usual!!!!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 28, 2014)

Fantastic!
 If there are any of the long ones available, count me in for sure.


----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 28, 2014)

*PRIMO, John ...... here is that reverse, seat stem in application ..........*

..... patric







===============================================================================================
===============================================================================================


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 28, 2014)

cyclingday said:


> Fantastic!
> If there are any of the long ones available, count me in for sure.




Me too! This design gives you a bit more height without having to hike the seatpost up & look goofy.

Luckily one came with my Elgin motorbike


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 28, 2014)

Awesome John! Hope these will be available for sale


----------



## bricycle (Feb 28, 2014)

...I l@@k goofy what ever I ride.....


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 28, 2014)

bricycle said:


> ...I l@@k goofy what ever I ride.....




As do I. Just trying to minimize it as much as I can.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 28, 2014)

I get that a lot. People roll up beside me and say what size bike is that, it looks small LOL


----------



## rcole45 (Feb 28, 2014)

*seat stems*

The stems look great John, as with every thing you do.  Ron


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Feb 28, 2014)

Very nice! 
I'd take a long one to, if available.  Thx.


----------



## Spence36 (Mar 12, 2014)

I want a couple 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 17, 2014)

Very nice, I would be up for a couple as well.


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 17, 2014)

Of course, they are nice if John does them. He doesn't half ass 

anything.......! Should we call this part a "J" stem from now on?


----------



## DJ Bill (Mar 18, 2014)

I'll need one just as son as Patric sells me one of those $45 Harley Davidson cycles he's advertising. 

And where does he come up with these shipping prices... $1.50 or $2?? Now that is a great rate!!

Seriously, nice looking post..


----------



## jkent (Mar 18, 2014)

John,
If they do become available you can put me down for one as well. I need one for my Chief.
Thanks, JKent


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 29, 2014)

Just a friendly bump. Any work on if these will be available. I could use one for a Sears Master project.


----------



## John (Apr 29, 2014)

Yes I have a few extras
Short and long
Short $35.00 or trade
Long $40.00 or trade
Plus shipping
Cad plated add $5.00


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 2, 2014)

*Wasn't aware I needed this until now ....*

WOW ... these look awesome John ... I will need to get a few from you when there available ... good stuff as usual ... thanks for sharing John .. see you Sunday .. Frank


----------



## cyclingday (May 2, 2014)

Larmo63 said:


> Should we call this part a "J" stem from now on?




 No.
 I'm thinking that a more appropriate terminology, would be something like;

 (The horizontal reverse bend telescopically adjustable saddle support mast.)

 Hows that for classic balloon tire lexicon, Mr. Dixon?


----------



## RJWess (May 2, 2014)

Sent you a pm.


----------



## rcole45 (May 6, 2014)

*reverse seat stem*

Picked up a long




 seat stem from John at the cyclonecoasters ride, put it on today and went for a short ride. The riding position was much better than before. The stem looks great as you would expect from John.  Thanks for making these John, they are first class, by the way I need one more.


----------



## barracuda (May 6, 2014)

I think I need one. They're a little nicer than the example I pulled out of a bike the other day…








It looks like some primitive iron-age flute. Think of the music that must have played through this piece over the years.


----------

